# Anual Mothers Day Tuna Trip report



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ive had sushi rolls,cevichi,and seared so far nothing like fresh tuna


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice, I really enjoyed that. Thanks!


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

What camera were you using to record that? 
Thanks,


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome work, good to see some action we will be headed out Sunday night!


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*camera*



sealark said:


> What camera were you using to record that?
> Thanks,


its a sony cyber shot 14 mp/720 with 10x optical zoom think it was less than $200 we started out with a 7mp sony cyber shot and when it went tits up we upgraded to this one.We are going to get a gopro eventually.Good Luck on your trip Adam looking foward to the report.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

*Blackfin Beatdown!!*

Great video. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice video. That dive ladder looks amazing too.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Very cool thanks !


----------

